# DIY Stand



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

How hard would it be to build a simple stand for a 20 long? And would it be cheaper than ordering a $50 metal one?

Nothing fancy, doesnt even need to be tall, just need it off the ground some. Itll be in my room so looks dont really matter.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

about 3-4 2"x4"x8' and some nails and you should be able to put something together for less than $10 as long as you don't care its just unfinished wood. Might be a bit more expensive (but not to much), but I've been liking the options of using cinder blocks and 2"x4"s, no nails required nor much of any wood working skills besides cutting wood to length, plus it has a bit more modern look to it and you can change it around really easy ;-)


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

zof said:


> about 3-4 2"x4"x8' and some nails and you should be able to put something together for less than $10 as long as you don't care its just unfinished wood. Might be a bit more expensive (but not to much), but I've been liking the options of using cinder blocks and 2"x4"s, no nails required nor much of any wood working skills besides cutting wood to length, plus it has a bit more modern look to it and you can change it around really easy ;-)



I'm sold on the cinder blocks and you can throw a table cloth over them and never see it. All sorts of great uses.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 13, 2011)

k19smith said:


> I'm sold on the cinder blocks and you can throw a table cloth over them and never see it. All sorts of great uses.


Or leave it uncovered and make a punk tank.


----------



## mickmac247 (Oct 27, 2006)

Do It Yourself Aquarium Stand | Freshwater Cichlids Info I like pics and the colors help alot lol good luck


----------



## rhenziel (Nov 7, 2011)

Not exactly that sure but it is way cheaper than buying them.  I just canvased for a good aquarium stand and it was a little close to $100 already.


----------

